# THE CAPITAL CAIRO | Oblisco Capitale | 1000m | 3281ft | 200 fl+ | Pro



## Mortdecai

​
*Project Summary*

Built to be one of many landmarks of the New Egyptian Captial City, Oblisco Capitale Tower will be bigger than Dubai's Burj Khalifa, making it the world's tallest artificial structure. The project is among the vast developmental and multidimensional projects currently run by the government.

The Project isn't just a tower, it’s much more than that, “it’s a complete community with the business hub, medical city, educational complexes, etc. It will be an integrated project”, says Lina Hesham, Communication Manager at Idia Design.

Plans of the tower were released in tandem with the commencement of #Central Business District | 20 Towers | $3bn | U/C in late 2018.



> #Central Business District | 20 Towers | $3bn | U/C
> 
> 
> Initial Designs for Commercial & Central Business District 20 Towers (Residential / Administrative / Services / Commercial) Total height of 1.7 million m (?) Highest tower in Africa at 385 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com



*Project Overview

Status*: Design
*Height*: 1000 meters
*Lot Area*: (?)
*Floors*: 170+
*Location*: New Administrative Capital (NAC)
*Purpose*: Commercial, Residential, Shopping, Recreational
*Architectural *firm: Idia Design - *Website Link*
*Architectural Style*: Pharaonic & Art Deco
*Developer*: El Nasr Developments
*Partners*: Ministry of Housing and Urban Development, Ministry of Planning and International Cooperation

*Finances*

Estimated Cost: ($?)
Source of Finance: -

Administrative Capital for Urban Development (ACUD) ($?)
International and Domestic Investors ($?)


> #Oblisco Capitale Tower | Mixed-use | 1000m | Proposed
> 
> 
> Oblisco Capitale Tower Project Summary Built to be one of many landmarks of the New Egyptian Captial City, Oblisco Capitale Tower will be bigger than Dubai's Burj Khalifa, making it the world's tallest artificial structure. The project is among the vast developmental and multidimensional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Mortdecai

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnGr4GdFB9A/
​


----------



## A Chicagoan

Is this a serious proposal now? Because we've had this thread several times in the past and it's been removed each time.


----------



## Mortdecai

In the past the tower designs were released by the architecture firm and so many thought its a publicity stunt. but now we know it's back by El Nasr Housing a Development, who is a major player in the MENA market esp. in Egypt whose Government established the company in 1962 and is also thought to be linked to the Armed Forces.

Now this gives the project a major credibility boost and the tower is considered as a serious proposal although no official announcement from the government yet, possibly because the project is most likely to be part of Phase two of the New Administrative Capital which is to be officially launched around 2023.

many of the project planned for NAC phase two are now coming to light and one of those revelations was El Nasr is the client that commissioned Obelisco Capitale.

So bottom line is, the fact that El Nasr is behind the project makes it a very serious proposal. El-Nasrhousing

whether this project will materialize is a whole other discussion ofc


----------



## Hudson11

here we go again... is there a site for construction? Yes or no? If the answer is no, then odds are this is just a publicity stunt. The New Capital already built an iconic tower, and thousands of housing units along with it. Where is the demand for a megatall building? It's not from the government, because offices for the government are being built in the new capital too. The government would see no return on its investment, because of the thousands of units and offices already built.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

If I had a nickel for every time I've seen a thread about this tower pop up, I'd have 2 nickels.

Which isn't a lot but it's weird that it happened twice


----------



## A Chicagoan

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I've seen a thread about this tower pop up, I'd have 2 nickels.
> 
> Which isn't a lot but it's weird that it happened twice


Lol, my thoughts exactly. Excluding the nickel part.


----------



## Mortdecai

Hudson11 said:


> here we go again...


lets get it out of my system and yours, such tower is a colossal undertaking on a mf ridiculous scale, a 1000m tower that's all useable floors with little to no vanity height means nightmare engineering and financial sinkhole for any country in the world, that no city really needs it. A tower that hasn't been attempted before, literally.

The capital NAC is being built on an expanse of desolate desert with no shortage of space, so *if* its to build a megatall its not bcuz of unmet demand, rather bcuz its a dick measuring contest and screams attention, an attempt to increase the value of the land in its surroundings (ACUD depends on land sales to fund NAC), much like the 20$ billion Entertainment district (Theme park, F1 racetrack ...) announced in 2015 and confirmed in 2019 Link Link Link or the $6.5 billion Diamond city project announced in 2020 Link  Link.

Its infinitely easier to build 3x350m towers instead of Oblisco Capitale unless youre repeating Burj Khalifa scenario. 1990s Dubai had no need, demand not shortage of space for a megatall yet in 2002 they begun construction of the Burj. Egypt wants a fourth pyramid for political reasons (and others) beyond supply and demand economics following 2 revolutions that crumbled two regimes this very decade. 








​Speaking of demand, this city is coming 30 yrs too late, you have no idea how population exploded in Egypt, esp urban population. Companies share rented villas due to the lack of office space. 
So all the extra office space is direly needed, the real question is can they afford sqm price tag in a super tall or mega tall?

Cairo has a population of 21 millions and growing so just because one supertall was built, doesn't mean they will close shop, rather a step to be followed. In NAC there's around 100 land lots zoned for towers above 150m tall ( ~25 in CBDa/b, 41 in MU19 and 34 in MU07) so this city wont stop soon. check out the *local forum* for more.

No sane govt would build expensive skyscrapers to house its institutions let alone a megatall, not Egypt's not any other, so idk why you brought this up 
we're saying that who commissioned the company design is a regional giant with deep ties to the Egyptian Govt and AF (ie they're no joke) making it a serious proposal.

Also i wanted to point out that usually whenever the AF is involved, little is published, take the many hotels and luxury compounds nearing delivery yet these were never announced to the public (not even the names available). not saying a 1000m tower will be built in total silence but saying not revealing the location means little in this specific context. Having said so, its rumored, location will be at the eastern end of the GR Central Park. 

lastly, the sheer scale of the tower is enough to kill the entire project before seeing the light of day, regardless the who/where and when, Jeddah tower is a living example of this bitter reality.
The biggest red flag imv is why task an obscure firm with no notable record in said field with this immense challenge !!


----------



## Mortdecai

to the mods, when i posted this thread I wasn't aware of previous threads removed, so if yall feel this shouldn't be here, then by all means no hard feelings 😂


----------



## Samyy

Mortdecai said:


> The capital NAC is being built on an expanse of desolate desert with no shortage of space, so *if* its to build a megatall its not bcuz of unmet demand, rather bcuz its a dick measuring contest


agreed, this is very true for all towers above 500m, each has land lots with areas that can easily support multiple adjacent or conjoined towers that will give the same total gross floor area for cheaper cost per sqm.
I totally agree, no demand justifies any of the megatalls (ie super-crowded spaces that can take one tower only eg Manhattan), although most definitely help make them economically viable to build, which isnt the no priority if a govt is chasing a title to promote tourism and land sales. 1000m is overambitious esp given the design, most likely will be downscaled. 
Egypt has newfound wealth in major Gas discoveries but nothing on the same scale as UAE, espcially that Egypt is spending left and right on infrastructure and new cities.


Hudson11 said:


> is there a site for construction? Yes or no? If the answer is no, then odds are this is just a publicity stunt.


Lakhta 2 location was never announced either so (although this tower is confirmed compared to obelisko capitale)


----------



## GeorGe99

Mortdecai said:


> 41 in MU19


so far 7 of these towers have been announced, with heights ranging from 91m to 200m


----------



## GeorGe99

Mortdecai said:


> 34 in MU07


render of MU07 East-side, shown is the 160m 6ixty tower.
so far 5 of these towers have been announced, with heights ranging from 100m to 200m


----------



## Samyy

----- a side story that could very well help make Oblelisko Capitale a reality

*ACUD’s possible IPO is getting foreign press attention
On another quiet morning in the foreign press:* Bloomberg spoke to Administrative Capital for Urban Development’s (ACUD) head Ahmed Zaki Abdeen about the state-owned company’s plans to go public on the EGX — and “very possibly in another international market as well” — in a record IPO within two years.
ACUD’s possible IPO is getting foreign press attention

"President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said Saturday that the company has 100 billion pounds ($6.4 billion) in liquid assets and as much as 4 trillion pounds ($254 billion) in total holdings."
Egypt Readies What May Be Its Biggest IPO as Capital Emerges


----------



## blacktrojan3921

I wouldn't be surprised if this gets built; it would definitely give El-Sisi bragging rights and show off his, erm, stuff.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I mean, Egypt hasn’t had the world’s tallest man made made object in 710 years so who knows?


----------



## AcesHigh

I guess THIS one the Romans won´t be able to transport to Rome on a boat across the mediterranean.

Anyway, I seriously LIKE this building.

It's simple... and yet, I can´t point out how, but it's VERY beautiful even though the shape is simple.

anyone has the measures of that podium? For some reason, I suspect they made the base around the same size as the great Pyramid. I wonder if my guess is right.


----------



## AcesHigh

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I mean, Egypt hasn’t had the world’s tallest man made made object in 710 years so who knows?


well, they held the record for 3200 years.


----------



## KillerZavatar

blacktrojan3921 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this gets built; it would definitely give El-Sisi bragging rights and show off his, erm, stuff.


projects like this only stand a chance with political support, so let us hope that el sisi would indeed care about such a project.


----------



## czargeof

I love the design and how it is inspired by Egyptian culture, but i wish they found space for it in Cairo proper, these new cities being built looks bland to me


----------



## minymina

czargeof said:


> I love the design and how it is inspired by Egyptian culture, but i wish they found space for it in Cairo proper, these new cities being built looks bland to me


Hence why this is so badly needed in the new cities. They need landmarks. 
This would be perfect for the New Capital. Cairo is far too crowded and with the vast majority of buildings being old and small in height, this tower would stand out like a sore thumb.


----------

